# Too much fungicide?



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

On May 29, I put down Pillar G.

Part of the front lawn accidentally got about 1.75 times the desired amount of 3 lbs/k. (The learning process continues...)

What can I expect to happen to the grass?

Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Group 3 fungicides like Propiconazole and Triticonazole have two notable potential problems. First is that they are growth regulators. I assume at higher doses that the growth regulation is more. That is not usually a problem unless you are applying in conjunction with other growth regulators like Primo.

The second, more problematic issue for you, is that they can cause turf injury at high doses and when applied at higher temperatures. It seems to be more of a concern with Bentgrass and Bermudagrass, and I use Propiconazole in high temps on Bluegrass with minimal issues, but there is a dose dependence. The injury isn't from contact, but can show up any time the fungicide is in the plant and temperatures rise. There isn't much you can do now, but be aware that thinning and chlorosis for the next few weeks may be in part from the DMI fungicide.

I'm guessing you aren't the first person to do this, so hopefully someone with more direct experience will jump in.

Also, keep us updated as you won't be the last person to do this.


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

I did this exact same thing Sunday with Headway G. I used the spreader setting on the label and for whatever reason it was way to heavy. Probably still my fault. Like you said the learning continues.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

SwardEnthusiast said:


> What can I expect to happen to the grass?


Nothing, most likely. The rates on bagged products are typically fairly conservative, and sometimes the rates double for curative apps.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Butter said:


> I did this exact same thing Sunday with Headway G. I used the spreader setting on the label and for whatever reason it was way to heavy. Probably still my fault. Like you said the learning continues.


Same thing happened to me today. Accidently spread 6lbs/1K instead of the 2lb rate even though I was following the spreader setting listed on the label. Have you seen any issues yet?


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

No issues yet but I just applied it Sunday and it really didn't get watered in until last night. I'm looking at it as if I applied at a heavy curative rate. I'm more upset that I had to skip parts of the yard. However that should show me if it worked or not.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

You will be fine. Too much herbicide or fertilizer (like urea) is a problem. No problem on the over app of fungicide.


----------



## SwardEnthusiast (Jul 25, 2019)

Here is the update:

No problem from the fungicide.

All is well!


----------



## Butter (Nov 14, 2017)

Same here.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Butter said:


> Same here.


nice :thumbup: thanks for update. Too few people come back to tell us what happened.


----------

